# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Number Format: One Thousand = 1K, One Million = 1M

## emptycucumber

How would I custom format numbers to to be written as ^ title?

One Thousand = 1K

One Million = 1M

etc

It needs to be able to format any cell, it can't just be a specific cell.  It can either be 1K, 1M, or 1T etc.

----------


## mikerickson

The custom number format
[>999999]#,,"M";[>999]#,"K";#

will do the K and M formats, but I can't get a third conditional into the number format.

----------


## emptycucumber

So far I have [>=1000000]#.#0,,"M";[>=1000]#.#0,"K";0

But I need to get Billions and Trillions ...

----------


## emptycucumber

> The custom number format
> [>999999]#,,"M";[>999]#,"K";#
> 
> will do the K and M formats, but I can't get a third conditional into the number format.



Yours is good, but I can't round off.

----------


## mikerickson

I think there's a limit to the number of conditions in a number format.
Would a VB solution be acceptable?

----------


## emptycucumber

> I think there's a limit to the number of conditions in a number format.
> Would a VB solution be acceptable?



Of course!  Anything that works  :Smilie: 

I really want to clean up my spreadsheet.  All these zeroes hurt my eyes!  lol

----------

